# Changing the default keyboard layout in Linux Mint?



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2017)

When I first installed Linux Mint, I was still using the Dvorak keyboard layout, so I set it to my system default keyboard layout. Since then I've switched back to using only QWERTY. I can get my keyboard to automatically change to QWERTY once I've logged into XFCE or Openbox fairly easily, but my keyboard layout is still Dvorak on the login screen, and since I've forgotten how to type my password in Dvorak, I have to use the on-screen QWERTY keyboard. This was fine for summer (although kind of annoying), but I'm going back to school fairly soon and don't want to use the on-screen keyboard anymore because I worry about whether someone can see me typing out my password. I've tried the solutions from here, but they didn't work. I considered re-installing Linux Mint, but I don't really want to have to do that just to change the keyboard layout back to QWERTY. Does anyone know of anything else I can try?


----------



## linuxares (Sep 2, 2017)

Tried running this - sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 2, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Tried running this - sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?


Holy shit I'm so stupid, I can't believe I didn't think of that.
It worked, thanks.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 2, 2017)

No problem!

Just a reminder, Linux Mint is based on Ubuntu. Always Google "<issue> Ubuntu"

That work most of the times for mint as well


----------

